# swimbaits



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm a big fan of swimbaits,not that I've caught a walleye on one yet but I've got crappie,bass,wipers,and a northern on one.So I know they hit them but whats up I fished them heavy last year and no dice.Seem to keep going back to slip bobbers and blade baits in the spring.I mostly throw storm wileye shiners and shad of all sizes depending on water depth.What am I doing wrong,has anyone else even tried this on inland waters in ohio and been sucessful?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I had a very nice Walleye year with swimbaits...in deep and shallow water. Take a look at the Keitech Swing Impact Fat (i use the 3.8) at www.landbigfish.com. I use the Perch color and also a Lime/Chartreuse that I get off eBay. Swim them SLOW and irratic!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

swimbaits are great for eyes... try going with the hard baits ....i realy like the spro and the jackall ..for the soft ones ...bass majic or berkley


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

The swim baits are exelent for eyes, there are some guys on the central oh forum, like Fishslim who is a eye expert and thats one of his favorite baits, they work well, keep trying them


----------

